Ask HN: Can you write great software without writing tests? - wawhal
======
locococo
Short answer: No

Great software implies that the software works correctly. Testing can never
show the absence of errors but software with the right coverage criterion and
sufficient coverage will always have fewer errors than software without tests
(Ceteris paribus).

